# Happy 3rd Birthday Mikko!



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Three years ago today, my best friend was born! We picked him up ten weeks later, and ever since then he has made me so happy and so proud of him.  He is so well behaved and loving. Even if I leave the house for three minutes, he greets me with the same enthusiasm as he would if I were gone for three days. At three years old, he still has so many characteristics of a puppy. He has the ability to make everyone he meets fall in love with him. He is very caring and gentle and just makes me so happy that he is in my life.

Here he is as a puppy:

















First birthday:








Meeting new friends:

















Agility:









And sheep herding:









And being part of the family:


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3rd B'day, Mikko, love the jersey too.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for wishing him a happy birthday!









Here he is eating his dessert (he had steak and sardines for dinner, and this is a peanut butter cake with rice vanilla ice cream with carob chips, and some dog treat decorations)










I think he liked it


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy 3rd Birthday Mikko! You seemed to be very loved!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mikko. He is adorable. Geez, I think you are getting a better dinner than I had tonight


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you!

Yes, he is very loved...and he ate better than I did too- I had leftovers and no dessert


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Mikko! You lucky dog!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy 3rd birthday to a handsome stud


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mikko!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thank you, thank you everyone!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday (belated) Mikko! 

I love how you guys are peeking out from behind his ears!









Nice cake too-peanut butter-yum!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks jean! yes, he has BIG ears that we've been waiting for him to grow into- three years and counting-i'm starting to think it's not going to happen







i love them on him though


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy (belated) birthday, Mikko !!
love the sheep pic... face-off at the fence


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks! i wish i had a better camera so i could have gotten some good shots of him actually herding the sheep. oh well!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Mikko! What a sweet and handsome dog he is. I love the picture of him with the kitty.


----------

